# 1998 Ford Ranger Meyers TM6.5 Plow Mount



## fredstanton (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone know a good source for a preferably used mount 18067 and lift frame 11275


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Search the Internet for used equipment dealers. There is a big one in PA. I put a Standard 6 foot Myer on my Bronco II. The mount was off a S10. My welder fabed a few things. Like bumper bolt tabs and some bracing. He said I could swing the truck in the air hooked up to that mount. Some times you have to make a " Frankin Plow" setup, unless you want to buy all big dollar new stuff. The Bronco II had a S10 mount, Myer 6 foot standard ( Not 3 meter ) and a Western pump with cable controls. It was the BEAST! Never met a drive or small lot I could not bang out!


----------

